# Long Beach swapmeet



## BFGforme (Dec 28, 2018)

Is there a long beach swapmeet this weekend?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2018)

David Amsbary said:


> Is there a long beach swapmeet this weekend?



Yep
*UPCOMING EVENTS**December 30, 2018*
*January 27, 2019*
*February 24, 2019*
*March 24, 2019*
*April 28, 2019*
*May 26, 2019*
*June 30, 2019*
*July 28, 2019*
*August 25, 2019*
*September 22, 2019*
*October 27, 2019*
*November 24, 2019*
*December 29, 2019*


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 28, 2018)

Past experience,this close to New Year's,it's pretty dismal. Been a fairly regular vendor since 1996,....mightbe ok as a buyer.[emoji58]

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2018)

David Amsbary said:


> Is there a long beach swapmeet this weekend?



Yes!
We go as often as we possibly can; because we can.
I will be there and so will others in space 020 along the fence.
Picture thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-long-beach-socal-cycle-swap-picture-thread.88305/


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 29, 2018)

I will be there also, will be on my CT! Trying to sell it or trade for DX


----------



## Barto (Jan 23, 2019)

Dag, a swap every month? Nice, we only get a few swaps a year in the NE!   I would save a ton in shipping charges!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 23, 2019)

Curious why always at the end of the month  ? Some of us get paid @ the begining of the month  . @fordmike65


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2019)

It is scheduled by Topping.
It's this Sunday; come on out.



It is A LOT of motorcycle stuff; and a bunch of bike guys, and the occasional wife or GF, once.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 23, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Curious why always at the end of the month  ? Some of us get paid @ the begining of the month  . @fordmike65



It is what it is.....

Budget your finances around the swaps


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 23, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> It is what it is.....
> 
> Budget your finances around the swaps




Oh ah that explains it


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 23, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Oh ah that explains it
> 
> View attachment 937494




See...you're using the wrong Spanky gif




This one will get you more bike stuff at the swap!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 23, 2019)

Gotta get me one of those hats ! Lol


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 29, 2019)

I am coming to the Long Beach Swap tomorrow. Any TOC or sweet ballooner gear coming? Also trying to find parts to complete a WWI Columbia Military bike. Also willing to visit collections if you have things for sale. Please call or text: 717-554-2176 or PM me here. 
Thanks, Brant Mackley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 29, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I am coming to the Long Beach Swap tomorrow. Any TOC or sweet ballooner gear coming? Also trying to find parts to complete a WWI Columbia Military bike. Also willing to visit collections if you have things for sale. Please call or text: 717-554-2176 or PM me here.
> Thanks, Brant Mackley
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



See you there!


----------

